# Dexter at 18 weeks



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

First time trying to load picture via tap talk - I wonder if it will work 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gdm3hm
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww...he is stunning. Love his lovely rich colouring.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh he's a real sweetie.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous Dexter! A lovely photo Lisa.  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

really cute!!!


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Great Pic! He's lovely.


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Dexter, you are one gorgeous fella!!


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely photo, Dexter is gorgeous  especially love the red / ginger highlights xxx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Awww i am loving dexter ... I always wanted a chocolate cockapoo but i am loving the red and golden ones too - maybe i should start saving for number two hehehe xx


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh my days he is soooooo cute!


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

He's just beautiful. Look forward to seeing him in person when we rearrange our "meet".
xxxx


----------

